# Are my Flows too big???



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

It will not affect your ride when you will ride in duck stance or not-so-directional stance. If you will ride with a forwarded stance, +21 +30 degrees for example, you may get lack of force transmission. Maybe. In generally, a half inch gap is nothing to worry.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have Flows with Vans boots, 10 boots and binding L and I have a little gap on each side. Never been an issue for me, never any side-side movement and my Vans have a large footprint.
You can adjust the placement of the toe strap to the notch closets to the heel on the base plate this will give you good tight toe pressure, still allow you to enter the binding and will take some pressure of the power strap fixing the pain you were feeling.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Any time you have foot pain it will affect your riding. If you need to over-tighten your straps in order to feel more secure, then perhaps they are too large. The best way to find out is to go to your local snowboard shop with your boots and see how a size down fits.

Flow bindings have many points of adjustability. While I'm on that subject, when I set up my flows I center my binding on the board, then I center my boot on the binding, then I check for equal toe and heel overnang. Then I adjust the straps and ensure the heel and toe ladders are angled properly for an ergonomic fit on my boot. Lastly, you can adjust forward lean where you pull up on the latch to lock in the high back. If that's not enough, you can adjust the heel cup forward and/or move the cables forward.


----------



## GorgeDad (Jan 24, 2011)

You shouldn't be experiencing foot pain, especially with Flow bindings that don't need to be as tight across the instep as most other bindings. Advice given above about going to store is good, but if you ride with them again, I'd recommend you fit the binding as recommended by Flow and then see if you still do not have any movement. If not, you may be OK; if you do, you might want to look into either adjusting or another size. 

For what its worth, I have high arches and always had foot pain because I liked my bindings tight, feeling more responsive. I recently got Flow NXT-FSEs and while i had to force myself not to over-tighten, it took no time at all to get used to them. They will perform optimally without being cranked down on your foot. If they are tight, you restrict the quick rear entry capability because your boot won't come out freely.


----------



## rabb76 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I went back out for the first time since posting and made sure i didn't over tighten. I felt far less pain and had no movement in the binding so I guess I have nothing to worry about


----------

